# 劳驾



## bwuw

你们好！

我想问一下，听见“劳驾”这个词, 你们有没有一点儿老式的感觉？是一个非常常用的词吗？“对不起” 或“不好意思”比“劳驾”是更常用的吗？
谢谢你们

B


----------



## Leon yang

个人观点：
“劳驾”的意思严格来说是“麻烦您做...事可以么“，而且“劳驾”有很重的书面语色彩。
不会在口语或是一般场合使用。由于现在中文越来越趋向口语化，因此也可以认为是一个较老式的词语。
In English, it means _would you mind helping me to do something_.


----------



## Lucia_zwl

“劳驾”有点过于礼貌，不算常用，但身边北京的朋友有时就会说“劳驾”，一般是对外人说，而不是对熟人说的。
“麻烦您…”更常见。


----------



## Miyazakehime

劳驾是一句典型的客套话，人们用它来向生人表示自己客气，也不能说不常用
要说它老式，也不能否认，毕竟在早期白话中就能看得到它的身影，它作为一种相对常用的客套话沿用到现在。


----------



## eyesineyes

劳驾 is quite common and won't make you sound old-fashioned, or weird. Actually, if someone says 劳驾， I will think he is educated. But, of course, 对不起 and 不好意思 are commonly used, no matter you are educated or not.


----------



## fashionjewelry

劳驾 General is not familiar to people kind of statement


----------



## BODYholic

bwuw said:


> 你们好！
> 
> 我想问一下，听见“劳驾”这个词, 你们有没有一点儿老式的感觉？是一个非常常用的词吗？“对不起” 或“不好意思”比“劳驾”是更常用的吗？
> 谢谢你们
> 
> B



It's definitely old-fashioned for us. In (almost) all occasions, we are meant to be sarcastic when we used it. But I've to reiterate that I'm speaking from where I am. YMMV


----------



## Tchaikovsky

not very old for me, just a little bit formal and show polite to stranger or someone you respect.


----------



## old5

eyesineyes said:


> 劳驾 is quite common and won't make you sound old-fashioned, or weird. Actually, if someone says 劳驾， I will think he is educated. But, of course, 对不起 and 不好意思 are commonly used, no matter you are educated or not.



同意！我偶尔还会用的，不过仅是对陌生人。
中国有些地方的人可能不很常用，有些地方用的人可能多一点，但总体上说，不如＂麻烦您。。。＂常见。


题外话：或许大家应该尽量用汉语回答，因为谁也不能确定这位西班牙同学会英语。。。


----------



## JuJuWong

bwuw said:


> 你们好！
> 
> 我想问一下，听见“劳驾”这个词, 你们有没有一点儿老式的感觉？是一个非常常用的词吗？“对不起” 或“不好意思”比“劳驾”是更常用的吗？
> 谢谢你们
> 
> B



Oui, c'est ca^^


----------



## schur

For me, it's not old-fashioned, just some formal, expecially to strangers.


----------



## SuperXW

因为这个词出现得比“对不起”“不好意思”更早，你也可以说它有点“老式”……
不过毕竟这种感觉是很主观的。比如北方一些地方，有人会认为“劳驾”更加常用，口语化及地道，甚至可能觉得“不好意思”比较做作，但南方一些人根本就不会说“劳驾”，觉得“对不起”“不好意思”更加洋气等。这都是有可能的。


----------



## walawala

BODYholic said:


> It's definitely old-fashioned for us. In (almost) all occasions, we are meant to be sarcastic when we used it. But I've to reiterate that I'm speaking from where I am. YMMV



你好，你是哪里人啊？我生在北方，在南方多个省市生活过，目前北京工作，公司里同事来自四面八方，我觉得“劳驾”并不老套（old-fashioned），我觉得这句话很标准的普通话，但是一般用于陌生人之间，类似Excuse me. 如果用于熟人或朋友之间，那么很可能是你和他之间有矛盾，你很气愤或者不悦才这样讲。所以就学习中文而言，我觉得“劳驾”这个词完全没有问题


----------



## walawala

SuperXW said:


> 因为这个词出现得比“对不起”“不好意思”更早，你也可以说它有点“老式”……
> 不过毕竟这种感觉是很主观的。比如北方一些地方，有人会认为“劳驾”更加常用，口语化及地道，甚至可能觉得“不好意思”比较做作，但南方一些人根本就不会说“劳驾”，觉得“对不起”“不好意思”更加洋气等。这都是有可能的。


劳驾和对不起使用的场合还是有很大区别的，不能互换，我觉得劳驾和“不好意思”更接近一些。当然，我说的是普通话中的用法


----------



## BODYholic

walawala said:


> 你好，你是哪里人啊？我生在北方，在南方多个省市生活过，目前北京工作，公司里同事来自四面八方，我觉得“劳驾”并不老套（old-fashioned），我觉得这句话很标准的普通话，但是一般用于陌生人之间，类似Excuse me. 如果用于熟人或朋友之间，那么很可能是你和他之间有矛盾，你很气愤或者不悦才这样讲。所以就学习中文而言，我觉得“劳驾”这个词完全没有问题





walawala said:


> 劳驾和对不起使用的场合还是有很大区别的，不能互换，我觉得劳驾和“不好意思”更接近一些。当然，我说的是普通话中的用法



Hi walawala, welcome to the forum. I am from Singapore. You may find this information in the "Location" field of all my postings.

劳驾 = 劳烦 + 尊驾 

其实，说"不好意思”也还不够贴切。说得白一点，应该是“麻烦对方”的意思。

在新加坡，"劳驾"会稍带贬义关键不在“劳”这个字,而是“驾”这个节骨眼。“驾”是古代帝王的别称。也因此而引伸了一些相关的字眼如，起驾/接驾/摆驾。可能是太过尊贵的头衔吧，我们可不敢恭维。所以，就算有长辈(（甚至国家元首/开国功臣）)去世。我们这里也绝对没有人会说“驾崩”的。

在家里，如果我妈在打扫时，我碍着她。她可能会很不客气的说“劳驾您让一让”或“劳您大驾，让一让”。


----------



## walawala

BODYholic said:


> Hi walawala, welcome to the forum. I am from Singapore. You may find this information in the "Location" field of all my postings.
> 
> 劳驾 = 劳烦 + 尊驾
> 
> 其实，说"不好意思”也还不够贴切。说得白一点，应该是“麻烦对方”的意思。
> 
> 在新加坡，"劳驾"会稍带贬义关键不在“劳”这个字,而是“驾”这个节骨眼。“驾”是古代帝王的别称。也因此而引伸了一些相关的字眼如，起驾/接驾/摆驾。可能是太过尊贵的头衔吧，我们可不敢恭维。所以，就算有长辈(（甚至国家元首/开国功臣）)去世。我们这里也绝对没有人会说“驾崩”的。
> 
> 在家里，如果我妈在打扫时，我碍着她。她可能会很不客气的说“劳驾您让一让”或“劳您大驾，让一让”。



I totally agree. 你对“劳驾”和“驾”的理解很透彻！  驾崩这个词现在听起来很幽默.

Thank you, I am new to this forum and find this forum very interesting!


----------



## Youngfun

在北京，我经常听到一些岁数稍微大一点的老北京大妈用“劳驾”，大概意思是"让一下，过一下“。

以前看到一份让意大利人学汉语的词典，里面还会有一些对话例子的翻译，结果每个意大利语的per favore (please) 在中文里被翻译成“劳驾”...特别别扭啊~


----------

